# PM and Scheduled Maintance



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Well since i have nothing more to do ,, i thought i would seek out and see what u all out there do to ur rv's ,, first off ,, PM (Preventive Maintance) this is what u do and inspect to keep something from happening before it happens ,, Scheduled Maint. this is what u do "per " milage or time depending on u'r type of rv ,, and what is required at certain times ,, and i know u all wil say u change the oil once a yr in the engine and genset ,, but what else do u do ??? and do u have the scheduled maint done ??
I know alot know me as being a worry wort ,, but that was drummed into me from working many yrs on fleet accounts ,, they want stuff fixed before it can become a problem ,, to save them time and money ,, hence the pm's ,, but anyway i have a list of stuff that i do ,, and some might also ,, and it is not just me ,, but stuff that is done on a regular bassis in truck shops ,, and truck shops that service rvs 
One other thing ,, this thread is meant to cover all rvs ,, although it may seem like i am trying to cover only motorized rvs ,, i am not ,, so lets hear from u all ,, i will post the ones i have once we get going ,, and i also want to post some of the most overdone type maint things that i have seen ..


----------



## Triple E (Dec 18, 2011)

While besides filling up the fuel tank to the brim and putting Ez-Dry in side the coach with all cupboards, closets doors and refer door wide open that is about it until it warms up this spring.  Just to darn cold out there now to do anything else.  I just wish I would have waited on filling up the tank.  I would have saved myself 40 cents a gallon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

:excitement: ,, well that's how it goes sometimes ,, Steve ,, one thing i am gonna add now ,, (just thought about it) ,, i go by the old school rule of changing my belts and hoses and anti freeze every 2 yr's ,, the hoses my look good ,, but they are kinda like tires ,, and rot from the inside out ,, but i know the antifreeze thing does not apply to diesels ,, u keep track of the silica stuff to keep the liners from rotting away ,, but it has to be changed also ,, not as offen but it does ,, but the hoses and belts kinda still fall into this catagory ,, that is one of the many i have right now ,, but i will throw in a non pm thing that is done all the time ,, and that is folks cking thier tires when they are hot :concern: u should always ck ur tire pressure when the tires are cold ,, and have not been driven on for less then 1 mile


----------



## ejdixon (Dec 18, 2011)

I make it a point to take our motorhome in for a complete checkup after the winter season. Haven't tried winter camping yet, so this is pretty much the longest time that it's just staying idle at home. Before a trip, check tires, oil, hoses and fuses.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

well ,, ejdixon ,,, welcome to the forums ,, and yes good point on getting it cked out ,, i was not inplieing in the first post that u should do it ur self ,, but just to have it cked out ,, and now i will add one other thing ,,, when was the last time u had an LP gas leak ck ??? u can do it u'r self with soap and water ,, or do as i do ,, and the dealers also ,, and that is with a manometer ,, it cks the pressure of the gas ,, which should be 11" water column ,, but the dealers use it also to ck for leaks ,, they pressurize the LP system ,, and let it sit for 20 mins or better ,, then re ck it ,, if it drops ,, then there is a leak ,, then they go to the old bubble test ,, but if it does not drop ,, u are ok ,, i do the same thing when i test LP gas systems ,, saves time ,, also ,, how offen do u rotate and balance u'r tires ??? u should do this every 3 oil changes ,, and have it aligned at least twice a yr ,, well i got more ,, and will post soon ,, but thanks so far for all that have mentioned something ,, keep it coming ,, not like we that are not full timers have anything else to do


----------



## Triple E (Dec 19, 2011)

Rod you forgot to say to close the valve on the tank after you fill your manometer to you 11"wc.  My propane man said wait for 24 hours then recheck.  *VERY good point*.  I would bet that the Lpg system is the least checked.


----------



## LEN (Dec 19, 2011)

Mine goes in this week for the 10,000 mile yearly oil change check over and gen gets the 100 hr service too. Then in about 4 weeks I'll be on the road again.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 19, 2011)

THANKS ROD FOR BRING THIS UP--- PM and Maintance goes a long ways.
To all who had made a comment/suggestion KEEP THEM COMING. I am learning more and more each time I read the post.

But mine is going to the shop Jan 2 to have new carpet and vinyl put down. I will have the PM done on things I can't do.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 19, 2011)

Change oil regularly, ck tires before eacg trip, keep tires covered when parked, inspect belts, hose, change brake fluid ever 2 years and wife said I had to go so more later  LOL


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 19, 2011)

also good points


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

well good points steve and nash ,, btw steve ,, i know the rule of 24 hrs ,, and in rvs if it is feasable then i do it ,, but u'r right ,, it does apply ,, thanks so far to everyone ,, 
Now another one from me ,, actually 2 ,, 
When do u really ck the rv roof and compartments for leaks ,, and by this i mean ,, useing a hose or cking it while it is raining ,, i found a few on mine that i thought i had fixed ,, another thing is ,, do u ck the seal on u'r refer ??? this is done with the dollar bill trick ,, it needs to kinda tug when u try to pull it out when the doors are closed ,, if it does not ,, then the door or refer needs adjusting ,, sorry just thought of this ,, do u all have the connections at the converter and shore lines cked for tightness ??? they can work loose with the use they get and the bumping of the road we travel on ,, ok that is it for me now ,, went farther then i wanted too ,, sorry


----------



## Triple E (Dec 19, 2011)

Make sure you check power cables for corrosion on both sides of the cables and at the convertor.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

have u'r genset bank tested to make sure it is operating like it should ,,, i know some will say they test it ,, but only a good load bank test will verify that it is workng to it's rated output ,, and Mhz ,, also on that ,, do u all go buy the maint on the genset ,, like giving a good tune up ,, yes even diesel gensets need to be tuned up ,, kind like diesel engines ,, not the same as gas ,, but they do need a good tune up ,, but with all the computer stuff now days ,, most don't need more then flashing or a new program uploaded to their computers ,, valves need to be adjusted and such that the puter can not do ,, well that is unless u own a Prevost ,, then everything is done for u ,, :applause:  just kidding ,, all engines need some kinda  work done on them ,, even if they are runnig fine ,, there are those things that u will not notice that will cause a problem ,, unless u PM them ,,


----------



## ejdixon (Dec 21, 2011)

730;75583 said:
			
		

> well ,, ejdixon ,,, welcome to the forums ,, and yes good point on getting it cked out ,, i was not inplieing in the first post that u should do it ur self ,, but just to have it cked out ,, and now i will add one other thing ,,, when was the last time u had an LP gas leak ck ??? u can do it u'r self with soap and water ,, or do as i do ,, and the dealers also ,, and that is with a manometer ,, it cks the pressure of the gas ,, which should be 11" water column ,, but the dealers use it also to ck for leaks ,, they pressurize the LP system ,, and let it sit for 20 mins or better ,, then re ck it ,, if it drops ,, then there is a leak ,, then they go to the old bubble test ,, but if it does not drop ,, u are ok ,, i do the same thing when i test LP gas systems ,, saves time ,, also ,, how offen do u rotate and balance u'r tires ??? u should do this every 3 oil changes ,, and have it aligned at least twice a yr ,, well i got more ,, and will post soon ,, but thanks so far for all that have mentioned something ,, keep it coming ,, not like we that are not full timers have anything else to do



Thanks for the info on the self-check. Had the LPG system checked three months ago after coming from our trip to Florida. I've only had my Motorhome for a little over two years and I'm not really that comfortable yet with the idea of me tinkering around with it, which is why I'd rather leave that to the dealers. Part of the reason why I joined this forum is to learn more. As for wheel balance, and rotation, it's part of the complete check up I have done at the start of the year. Then it depends on how often I manage to get some time away from work to do some camping. Have the wheels balanced and rotated every three short trips or two long trips.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 21, 2011)

Dang with all this to check I aint going to have tiome to hit the road:excitement:


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2011)

nash just do like i do ,, and do it when u can ,, and hit the road with the piece of mind u cked out all u could ,, and to tell u the truth ,, it does make u feel better ,, atleast u know that u tried to prevent something from happening ,, but u know that ,, being an old grease monkey like me ,,, btw ,, i should also point out that i am not saying all can do it themselves ,, even if they don;t want to ,, that is fine ,, i know alot of u are at the age where u can not do these things anymore ( and i am not putting anyone down because of that ) I just hope IMO ,, i can go as long as my dad did ,, doing his own maint stuff ,, he did it till he was 84 ,, and would prolly still be doing it now,, if he was still alive ,,   :applause:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 21, 2011)

why do it yourself, when you can get someone else to do it for u. But you have to trust that person/business before you relaxed that it was all done and not just on paper


----------



## C Nash (Dec 21, 2011)

Hollis I do mine myself so I will know who to blame when it goes wrong LOL


----------



## akjimny (Dec 21, 2011)

I had the transmission fluid and both filters changed, new spark plugs and iginition coils installed and 02 sensors replaced before our trip to Alaska this Spring, so they should still be okay.  I checked all the seams on the roof, re-caulked those that needed it, and replaced one oxidized vent cover, changed to oil and oil and air filters while we were up there.  I had the tires rotated and balanced when we got back to Florida, along with a oil change and chassis lube.

Since the rig has over 60k miles on it now, before we head out next Spring I will have the serpentine belt replaced and maybe replace the radiator and heater hoses.  I'll also have the A/C checked and make sure the radiator and oil cooler are cleaned out.  I've probably forgotten some of the things I need to do, but I'll keep reading this post for more ideas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Jim u sound like u are the right track ,, u got the pm stuff down pat ,, that is what i like ,, take care of stuiff before it leaves u stranded ,, i guess i am the type that if it does not look right to me ,, or i see anything odd ,, i change it ,, no matter what ,, and one other thing i will add to this then i am done ,, and that is how offen do u have the injectors cleaned ??? ,, with all this alky fuel we have now ,, the injector seals are failing ,, but u don;t know that till find out the hard way ,, (on the road) but if u have them cleaned ,,, the cleaning will find the prb before it happens ,, i have seen it many times ,, and on quite a few rvs ,, but one good word is ,, " don't just replace the injector that is bad ,, do them all "


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well with all this sorry gas the govt has put on us, we need to run the engine more to keep it from forming the gunk around the injectors orfice and cleaned. That may not be enough, but that is I am doing. I run the genset for about 45 min on a load, then I run the MH motor almost the same time. I willhave to replace the gas that I ran out before we head out. But all this input is very good information. I think I will go back and write it all down and make a check sheet out of it. BTW I will never put anything in my gas tank except gas. The last 2 time I added something to it, I  had to replace the O2 sensors both times.


----------



## akjimny (Dec 23, 2011)

Hollis - I do use Stabil Marine Formula in my motorhome tank.  From what I read it is specially formulated to stabilize the ethanol and keep it from gumming up.  I sure hope so.  I do need to get out there and run the generator, though.


----------



## akjimny (Dec 23, 2011)

One other thing.  In the Army we called it PMCS - Preventive Maintenance Checks and Services.  I have seen a few "Before Leaving on Vacation" checklists, but I don't recall ever seeing a PMCS checklist anywhere.  Has anyone else seen one?  Or if someone makes one up, could you post it here so we can all get a copy?  I know no one's individual checklist is going to be suitable for all of us, but it would give us (me) a starting point.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

Jim ,, i think i might just have what u'r looking for ,, i have several that we had to do on fleet vehicles when i worked for Kenworth ,, let me do some digging ,, i DO know what the PMCS is


----------

